# Songs of Power, which elves?



## Johnb (Apr 21, 2020)

I have often wondered which elves are capable of battling through Songs of Power, the way Finrod did to combat Sauron. I think Finrod did it to maintain the disguise of his band of men, but I could see this also used an alternative method to combat enemies such as Sauron. I could imagine Galadriel doing this in the 3rd age to confront Sauron if he attempted to enter Lorien. Or maybe Melian doing it to keep powerful enemies out of Doriath. Does anyone think this ability existed in other elves, such as Maglor, the Mighty Singer? Or how about Feanor or Fingolfin?


----------



## Elthir (Apr 22, 2020)

Certainly Galadriel and various other Elves, I would say.

As for Feanor, I think he would rather correct a Boldog's grammar until it retreated in shame


----------



## Olorgando (Apr 22, 2020)

Elthir said:


> As for Feanor, I think he would rather correct a Boldog's grammar until it retreated in shame


What the **bleep** is a Boldog?!?


----------



## Elthir (Apr 22, 2020)

Olorgando said:


> What the **bleep** is a Boldog?!?




A Maia that took the form of an Orc . . . at least "possibly". . .

"Boldog, for instance, is a name that occurs many times in the tales of the War. But it is possible that Boldog was not a personal name, and either a title, or else the name of a kind of creature: the Orc-formed Maiar, only less formidable than the Balrogs." Morgoth's Ring

🐾


----------

